# Can/Could---May/Might



## Cache

Hi!I would be pleased if anyone can tell me in what situation I have to use this four words.(can and could not as verbs...I know that one is a present verb and the other is in past tense)

Thank you very much!


----------



## boardslide315

may y can son mas o menos iguales, pero "may" suena mucho mas formal.


----------



## angel101

En inglés, "could" se usa en el pasado y en el condicional.

Mi abuela *pudo* hablar francés muy bien --> my grandma *could* speak French very well (es decir mi abuela está muerta)

Creo que el gobierno *podría* resolver este problema --> I think the government *could* solve this problem

Espero que esto te ayude - saludos


----------



## nelliot53

angel101 said:


> En inglés, "could" se usa en el pasado y en el condicional.
> 
> Mi abuela *pudo* hablar francés muy bien --> my grandma *could* speak French very well (es decir mi abuela está muerta)
> 
> Creo que el gobierno *podría* resolver este problema --> I think the government *could* solve this problem
> 
> Espero que esto te ayude - saludos


 
Angel, saludos:

Yo diría que Mi abuela *podía* hablar francés muy bien. 

Porque al usar *pudo* uno implica que ella no lo habló (aunque sabía hablarlo prefirió no hacerlo).

No sé si estaré en lo correcto...


----------



## mazbook

Hola boardslide,





boardslide315 said:


> may y can son mas o menos iguales, pero "may" suena mucho mas formal mejor si use en una pregunta por permiso.


"Could" and "might"  are somewhat different, but interchangable in *most* uses, and in most uses are a sort of future tense (there is probably a correct grammatical tense for this, but I don't know what it's called).  I'll give you a couple of examples where they are different:

"I *could* go to the concert, *if* my parents give me permission."  Almost certain if the permission is given.  

"I *might* go to the concert, *if *I don't have too much homework."  Not nearly as certain.  She/he maybe will or will not go to the concert even if they don't have too much homework.

In these two examples, the two words could be interchanged, but it would change the meaning.

"I *could/might* go to the concert."  In this much shorter sentence the words are interchangeable, although in formal English writing they would change the meaning just as in the two previous examples.

I hope my explanation helps you.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## angel101

nelliot53 said:


> Angel, saludos:
> 
> Yo diría que Mi abuela *podía* hablar francés muy bien.
> 
> Porque al usar *pudo* uno implica que ella no lo habló (aunque sabía hablarlo prefirió no hacerlo).
> 
> No sé si estaré en lo correcto...


 
Muchas gracias por corregirme  
I'm always using the imperfect when I should be using the preterite and vica versa!! Although, I should point out that in that sentence with "pudo" or "podía" I would still say "could" in English.
Saludos


----------



## Cache

mazbook said:


> Hola boardslide,"Could" and "might"  are somewhat different, but interchangable in *most* uses, and in most uses are a sort of future tense (there is probably a correct grammatical tense for this, but I don't know what it's called).  I'll give you a couple of examples where they are different:
> 
> "I *could* go to the concert, *if* my parents give me permission."  Almost certain if the permission is given.
> 
> "I *might* go to the concert, *if *I don't have too much homework."  Not nearly as certain.  She/he maybe will or will not go to the concert even if they don't have too much homework.
> 
> In these two examples, the two words could be interchanged, but it would change the meaning.
> 
> "I *could/might* go to the concert."  In this much shorter sentence the words are interchangeable, although in formal English writing they would change the meaning just as in the two previous examples.
> 
> I hope my explanation helps you.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán



hhmmm, so could and might are interchangeable if the she sentence is short but I did not understand what happen in long sentences...

What's "Almost certain if the permission is given.  "??

and

"Not nearly as certain."??

I do not understand it, therefore, neither part of your explanation.(is that last sentence ok?)

Thank you


----------



## caballosgirl

Hola!
almost certain=very possible it will happen. or very probable.  It will most likely happen.

not nearly as certain= A lot more doubt than the other.

can/could  may/might: 

I can play tennis. esa es cierto.
I could play tennis *if* I tried and took lessons. esa es probable

May I go to the restroom? mejor que Can I go to the bathroom? porque es cierto que puedes ir al baño(puedes andar...), pero no es cierto si tienes permiso.

I might take some tennis lessons. estás pensando de esa posibilidad...no estás seguro si quieres hacerlo o no.

saludos


----------



## padredeocho

In some instances, CAN means TO HAVE THE POWER (TO), which is a substitute for (TO BE ABLE (TO)).  Example:  I am crippled, so I cannot walk.  I am crippled, so I do not have the power (am not able) to walk.  If you said, I am crippled, so I could not walk, it would sound like you were talking about something that happened in the past, instead of something that is happening now.  It may be that you could not walk then, but you CAN walk now.  So far are *may* and *might* go, I think they are virtually always interchangeable, except in one case that comes to mind.  Example:  Mom, can I play?   No, son, you *may* not.    In that case, you could NOT use *might*.  By the way, some will say that you can use either CAN or MAY in the mother's answer, but stuffy grammarians will pigheadly insist that you can only use MAY unless you are referring to actual power or ability.   This reminds me of a joke:   
*Mom, can I use the bathroom?   *
*Did you say CAN, son?  *
*No, mom, I said bathroom. * 
(CAN is a vulgar way to say TOILET in the USA).


----------



## Cache

In fact:

-May and Can are used to ask for permission, May more formal
-I *could* go to the concert, if my parents give me permission." *Almost certain* if the permission is given. 

"I *might* go to the concert, if I don't have too much homework." *Not nearly as certain. *

(almost certain significa casi certero y not nearly as certain no tan probable??))

Are these statements right?


----------



## Ivy29

padredeocho said:


> In some instances, CAN means TO HAVE THE POWER (TO), which is a substitute for (TO BE ABLE (TO)). Example: I am crippled, so I cannot walk. I am crippled, so I do not have the power (am not able) to walk. If you said, I am crippled, so I could not walk, it would sound like you were talking about something that happened in the past, instead of something that is happening now. It may be that you could not walk then, but you CAN walk now. So far are *may* and *might* go, I think they are virtually always interchangeable, except in one case that comes to mind. Example: Mom, can I play? No, son, you *may* not. In that case, you could NOT use *might*. By the way, some will say that you can use either CAN or MAY in the mother's answer, but stuffy grammarians will pigheadly insist that you can only use MAY unless you are referring to actual power or ability. This reminds me of a joke:
> *Mom, can I use the bathroom? *
> *Did you say CAN, son? *
> *No, mom, I said bathroom. *
> (CAN is a vulgar way to say TOILET in the USA).


 
*AZAR-s states that -can- is used with people who are very good friends of long standing.*
*MAY=MIGHT according to SWAN are used .*
*I wonder if I might have a litle more cheese -might I have -*

Ivy29


----------



## Cache

Ivy29 said:


> *AZAR-s states that -can- is used with people who are very good friends of long standing.*
> *MAY=MIGHT according to SWAN are used .*
> *I wonder if I might have a litle more cheese -might I have -*
> 
> Ivy29




what??!!


----------



## Ivy29

Cache said:


> what??!!


 
Me gustaría saber qué no entiendes ?.

Ivy29


----------



## Cache

todo amigo....


----------



## Cache

Cache said:


> In fact:
> 
> -May and Can are used to ask for permission, May more formal
> -I *could* go to the concert, if my parents give me permission." *Almost certain* if the permission is given.
> 
> "I *might* go to the concert, if I don't have too much homework." *Not nearly as certain. *
> 
> (almost certain significa casi certero y not nearly as certain no tan probable??))
> 
> Are these statements right?


----------



## caballosgirl

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cache*
> 
> 
> In fact:
> 
> -May and Can are used to ask for permission, May more formal
> -I *could* go to the concert, if my parents give me permission." *Almost certain* if the permission is given.
> 
> "I *might* go to the concert, if I don't have too much homework." *Not nearly as certain. *
> 
> (almost certain significa casi certero y not nearly as certain no tan probable??))
> 
> Are these statements right?



yes they are


----------



## Cache

Perfect!

So that means I understood


----------



## Ivy29

Cache said:


> todo amigo....


 
Y Qué es todo para tí, amigo ???

Ivy29


----------



## Cache

No entiendo nada de lo que explicaste, me lo podrias explicar de nuevo?


----------



## Outsider

mazbook said:


> Hola boardslide,"Could" and "might"  are somewhat different, but interchangable in *most* uses, and in most uses are a sort of future tense (there is probably a correct grammatical tense for this, but I don't know what it's called).


The conditional. 
Thank you for the explanation, but what about "can" and "may"?


----------



## padredeocho

Let's not make this harder than it needs to be.
*CAN* means either *MAY* or *TO BE ABLE TO*
*I CAN SWIM* = *I AM ABLE TO SWIM (I HAVE THE ABILITY TO SWIM)*
*I CAN LEAVE WHENEVER I WANT*.  =   *I MAY LEAVE WHENEVER I WANT (IT'S MY CHOICE)*


----------



## Ivy29

Cache said:


> No entiendo nada de lo que explicaste, me lo podrias explicar de nuevo?


 
Nunca explico cuando NO Sé lo que no entiendes, las palabras son mejores para PUNTUALIZAR, úsalas.

Ivy29


----------



## Cache

padredeocho said:


> Let's not make this harder than it needs to be.
> *CAN* means either *MAY* or *TO BE ABLE TO*
> *I CAN SWIM* = *I AM ABLE TO SWIM (I HAVE THE ABILITY TO SWIM)*
> *I CAN LEAVE WHENEVER I WANT*.  =   *I MAY LEAVE WHENEVER I WANT (IT'S MY CHOICE)*




and could and might are used like this:

-I could go to the concert, if my parents give me permission." Almost certain if the permission is given. (It means it's probably you go to the concert??)

"I might go to the concert, if I don't have too much homework." Not nearly as certain.(it means it's not probably you go to the concert, but perhaps...??)


----------



## Outsider

Here's what the _American Heritage Dictionary_ has to say:

- can and could
- may and might


----------



## Ivy29

Cache said:


> and could and might are used like this:
> 
> -I could go to the concert, if my parents give me permission." Almost certain if the permission is given. (It means it's probably you go to the concert??)
> *Este es el uso condicional de COULD ( WOULD BE ALLOWED) para un permiso. Equivale en español a PODRÍA : Yo PODRÍA ir al concierto, si mis padres me dan permiso.*
> 
> *He could borrow my bike, if he asked, podría prestarme mi bicicleta si lo pidiera *
> 
> "I might go to the concert, if I don't have too much homework." Not nearly as certain.(it means it's not probably you go to the concert, but perhaps...??)


*Yo pudiera ir al concierto, si no tengo demasiadas tareas.*
*semánticamente es mucho menos probable que la primera.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Cache

So, could is more probable than might?


----------



## Cache

I think I understood.

Can/May-------->>>Ask for permission
Could more possible than Might(you are thinking to do something)
Might means it's less likely to happen than May


----------



## Cache

OMG!I find an easier way to understand this!

Probability

Could(the most probable)
May
Might(the least probable)


----------



## Cache

Well, I looked up all this in my student's book

It says May, Might and Could are the same(it does not make differences) and they are used to express possibility in the future

But do you think this is ok?

Probability

Could(the most probable)
May
Might(the least probable)


----------



## Ivy29

Cache said:


> Well, I looked up all this in my student's book
> 
> It says May, Might and Could are the same(it does not make differences) and they are used to express possibility in the future
> 
> But do you think this is ok?
> 
> Probability
> 
> Could(the most probable)
> May
> Might(the least probable)


 
According to OXFORD for PROBABILITY = Should /ought to.

They should have /ought to have our letter by now.
POSSIBLITY : 

May/might/can/could

MAY/MIGHT for something possible true. Also are used for an uncertain prediction or intention: You may/might get stucked in traffic if you don't go early.
BUT MAY IS  STRONGER than MIGHT.
EQUIVALENTES = Perhaps/maybe/it is possible,
seem/appear
I think ( creo).

Can/could  for possible future actions.
can stronger possibility.
could = distant possibility
we can/could have a party (suggestion)
we may/might have a party ( uncertain intention).
FOR UNCERTAIN PREDICTION  about the future we use may/might/could NOT can.´
CAN as generally possible : smoking can damage your health.
POSSIBILITY into the past:
May have missed the train ( perhaps) ( 35%)
The train might have been delayed ( perhaps) 30%
the letter could have got lost in the post ( it is possible 50%).

Ivy29


----------



## SambaBaby

Ok, here´s something new...

When I was in school and needed to use the bathroom I would ask my teacher:  

Can I go to the toilet?
I am sure you can, you look old enough to be potty trained!
(I rolled my eyes just like a typical teenager)
May I go to the toilet?
Yes, you may.


Although in colloquial speech the use of can and may are interchangeable, it is grammatically correct to use may in the case of asking permission.


----------



## dec-sev

nelliot53 said:


> Angel, saludos:
> 
> Yo diría que Mi abuela *podía* hablar francés muy bien.
> 
> Porque al usar *pudo* uno implica que ella no lo habló (aunque sabía hablarlo prefirió no hacerlo).
> 
> No sé si estaré en lo correcto...



Puedes decirme la cual frase es correcta "mi abuela sabia hablar ruso" o "Mi abuela sabia ruso".


----------



## Ivy29

dec-sev said:


> Puedes decirme (*la*) cual frase es correcta "mi abuela sabia hablar ruso" o "Mi abuela sabia ruso".


 
Mi abuela sabía hablar ruso ( significa que ya no lo sabe tan bien o definitivamente no) CORRECTA
Mi abuela sabía ruso = igualmente CORRECTA
Y además ambas suponen la posibilidad de estar muerta.
el verbo SABER es un verbo de largo metraje e implica un segmento de tiempo largo PARA APRENDER en el pasado, presente o futuro, aunque para olvidar puede ser más rápido.

Ivy29


----------



## Cache

Ivy29 said:


> According to OXFORD for PROBABILITY = Should /ought to.
> 
> They should have /ought to have our letter by now.
> POSSIBLITY :
> 
> May/might/can/could
> 
> MAY/MIGHT for something possible true. Also are used for an uncertain prediction or intention: You may/might get stucked in traffic if you don't go early.
> BUT MAY IS  STRONGER than MIGHT.
> EQUIVALENTES = Perhaps/maybe/it is possible,
> seem/appear
> I think ( creo).
> 
> Can/could  for possible future actions.
> can stronger possibility.
> could = distant possibility
> we can/could have a party (suggestion)
> we may/might have a party ( uncertain intention).
> FOR UNCERTAIN PREDICTION  about the future we use may/might/could NOT can.´
> CAN as generally possible : smoking can damage your health.
> POSSIBILITY into the past:
> May have missed the train ( perhaps) ( 35%)
> The train might have been delayed ( perhaps) 30%
> the letter could have got lost in the post ( it is possible 50%).
> 
> Ivy29



I understood it .Thank you very much


----------



## padredeocho

How do you say to BEAT A DEAD HORSE in Spanish.  

I would like to know how to say WE ARE BEATING A DEAD HORSE (with this thread)


----------



## nelliot53

padredeocho said:


> How do you say to BEAT A DEAD HORSE in Spanish.
> 
> I would like to know how to say WE ARE BEATING A DEAD HORSE (with this thread)


 

Saludos.

How about "Machacar en hierro frío" ?


----------



## Ivy29

padredeocho said:


> How do you say to BEAT A DEAD HORSE in Spanish.
> 
> I would like to know how to say WE ARE BEATING A DEAD HORSE (with this thread)


*MACHACAR un tema*
*TRILLAR UN TEMA*
*Repetición de la repetidera*
*Volver sobre lo mismo*

Ivy29


----------



## Cache

But, due to my thread, the subject was understood....


----------



## xmanta

No queda claro *como se sabe si es "pudo" o "podría" cuando aparece "could"*. Por ejemplo: _"Mi abuela pudo ser cantante_" no es lo mismo que _"Mi abuela podría ser cantante_". ¿Como se sabe cuando "could" significa una cosa u otra???
Lo mismo con may/might. Se supone que son prácticamente lo mismo, pero da la casualidad de que might es además el pasado de may. ¿Entoces *como sabemos si lo que se dice está en presente o en pasado*??? De nuevo podríamos poner el ejemplo de la abuela. No tiene sentido que tengamos que depender del contexto para determinar algo tan básico como esto.


----------



## elirlandes

Vaya lío se ha montado.

I can go to school = Puedo ir al colegio
I could go to school = Podría ir al colegio (pero no tengo obligación de ir)
I may go to school = Tengo permiso para ir al colegio
I might go to school = Es possible que vaya al colegio.

"can" y "may" no son lo mismo, aunque mucha gente te diga que sí. 
I can go to school, but I may not. = Puedo ir al colegio pero no tengo permiso.
Mucha gente emplea "can" para pedir permiso, pero es un uso inexacto.


----------



## elirlandes

xmanta said:


> No queda claro *como se sabe si es "pudo" o "podría" cuando aparece "could"*. Por ejemplo: _"Mi abuela pudo ser cantante_" no es lo mismo que _"Mi abuela podría ser cantante_". ¿Como se sabe cuando "could" significa una cosa u otra???
> Lo mismo con may/might. Se supone que son prácticamente lo mismo, pero da la casualidad de que might es además el pasado de may. ¿Entoces *como sabemos si lo que se dice está en presente o en pasado*??? De nuevo podríamos poner el ejemplo de la abuela. No tiene sentido que tengamos que depender del contexto para determinar algo tan básico como esto.



_Mi abuela _*pudo ser*_ cantante_ = My Grandmother _*could have been*_ a singer
_Mi abuela *podría ser* cantante = _My Grandmother _*could be*_ a singer

En inglés el "auxilliary verb" es la que hace la diferencia - be, have been etc.


----------



## xmanta

elirlandes said:


> Vaya lío se ha montado.
> 
> I can go to school = Puedo ir al colegio
> I could go to school = Podría ir al colegio (pero no tengo obligación de ir)
> I may go to school = Tengo permiso para ir al colegio
> I might go to school = Es possible que vaya al colegio.
> 
> "can" y "may" no son lo mismo, aunque mucha gente te diga que sí.
> I can go to school, but I may not. = Puedo ir al colegio pero no tengo permiso.
> Mucha gente emplea "can" para pedir permiso, pero es un uso inexacto.



yo no he comparado "can" y "may", ni tampoco he oído de gente que diga que son lo mismo, el resto de frases que pones no se relacionan con mi pregunta, sin embargo tu siguiente post sí tiene que ver con mi pregunta y me aclara bastante.
muchas gracias


----------

